# PTE speaking very low score



## ars776 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi,

W-80
S-33( oral fluency -10)
R-64
L-62

This is something unexpected. I scored around 65, in my mock tests, for speaking.Some suggested microphone issue, it may as well be the case for me.Please help me out with some tips and suggestions


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Mic problem maybe ? This is the only explanation 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

Certainly the microphone. Impossible for it to be that low with other scores being good...


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

ars776 said:


> Hi,
> 
> W-80
> S-33( oral fluency -10)
> ...


I have taken PTE four times. My speak scores in each attempt were 90 71 90 90

Here are the tips based on my experience.

1. Put your mic below your lips so that breathing sound does not interrupt with your speech.

2. Also avoid taking the test if you have cold / sore throat. I experienced it during 2nd attempt.

3. Do not try to correct yourself if you have said something incorrect. Do not take pauses during speaking. Also don't do umm, aann...those things. Fluency and Grammar are the key. They weigh more than the content.


----------



## ars776 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi Another shocker for me, scored 10 for oral fluency.Mic, below the chin level.I assessment exams from E2 learning too and they rated me at 70, with extensive practice.Guys, what is this issue with this mic.I score 60 for speaking(49 oral fluency) in my first attempt and i am guessing the mic was above my nose level (not sure though),Kindly advise,urgently!!!


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

ars776 said:


> Hi Another shocker for me, scored 10 for oral fluency.Mic, below the chin level.I assessment exams from E2 learning too and they rated me at 70, with extensive practice.Guys, what is this issue with this mic.I score 60 for speaking(49 oral fluency) in my first attempt and i am guessing the mic was above my nose level (not sure though),Kindly advise,urgently!!!


Looking at your score, it can not be any other reason except that there are was a hardware issue(mic etc). Don't get disappointed, it has happened with other people and you should be good next time. Putting Mic above the nose is a good advice but is not applicable to everyone, I can see one video of Navjot Brar where she has advised the same but hearing/listening to all her videos I believe it was very true for her.

Make sure to speak and listen to your Audio multiple times during Mic checking section next time.

Best of Luck for your next attempt,
AJ


----------



## ars776 (Nov 16, 2017)

The thing which was causing issues was the 40 seconds timer.Guys just speak naturally without pauses and hesitations.I completed read aloud in 20-25 seconds and scored 90 for oral fluency and 88 for pronunciation (mock tests).Actual tests results awaited.This 40 second thing is a distraction


----------



## tix123 (Jan 22, 2018)

ars776 said:


> The thing which was causing issues was the 40 seconds timer.Guys just speak naturally without pauses and hesitations.I completed read aloud in 20-25 seconds and scored 90 for oral fluency and 88 for pronunciation (mock tests).Actual tests results awaited.This 40 second thing is a distraction


Hi, how is your actual test result. I got 10 at oral fluency and pronunciation after Nov. 2017. It seems PTE-A has some system problem recently.


----------



## ragurajesh (Apr 28, 2018)

Today i have done my PTE-A mock test, i got only 10 for Oral Fluency and Pronunciation. This is the second time it is happening even after i did "TEST AUDIO RECORDING" .


----------



## vmoronan (Jul 27, 2018)

Got the same poor results for the speaking part. Were you able to raise this concern to the PTE staff?


----------



## SMAusMig (Dec 6, 2017)

ars776 said:


> Hi,
> 
> W-80
> S-33( oral fluency -10)
> ...


Sorry to hear that. 

You have an opportunity to test the mic. You can record and listen to it before the test start. Did you get a chance to do it?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ars776 said:


> Hi,
> 
> W-80
> S-33( oral fluency -10)
> ...



Hi ars776,

Before you start the PTE exam, there is a section where you can test the mic (Record and Playback). This is a page which is not timed. And you can record and listen to your recording (Playback) multiple times. Try to check for a position wherein you don't hear air noise/ breathing sound. You can keep on checking your mic in this page until you are satisfied and then start on with your PTE exam.

Good Luck ars776


----------

